# 3-16/17-07 Maurepas, LA (PICTURES)



## Captain Morgan (Mar 12, 2007)

lol, I have no idea...but I think pretty much everyone
respects Texas style briskets...please let us know if
you marinate it in crab boil!!


----------



## knine (Mar 12, 2007)

i am not getting in this 1 but i am going to it . i will look ya up and steal some brisket from ya . good luck

i am getting in my first comp may25-26 Inaugural D'Arbonne BBQ Fest 
Lake D'Arbonne State park . Farmerville , LA .
wish me luck .

please dont use crab boil i really think it will eat the briskett right down to nothing .


----------



## knine (Mar 13, 2007)

ok was making sure about the crab boil . some years ago me and my buddy had this idea that we would cook a steak in crab boil .  . the house was so filled in burning smoke our eyes were like they got hit with pepper spray the smoke alarms we going off  man it was a sight to see that and my mom chasing me and my buddy out the house . never got to find out how the steaks looked  :? . 

yes it will be nice meeting some new cooking fokes . look foward going to the cookoff too .


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 19, 2007)

Great pics!! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## knine (Mar 19, 2007)

great job . sorry i missed yall . :twisted:


----------



## john pen (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice pic gallery !


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 19, 2007)

I couldn't make it thistime but am going to Hammond in 2 weeks to the KCBS event. In my younger days I was on the river down there every week end water sking heres' a photo of me on the slide
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a332/ ... slide2.jpg


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 19, 2007)

That link is not working for me dustaway.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 19, 2007)

211 pics don't take long to look at.   Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats on the RGC Bigjim4x!!! Lots of cookin' for one guy.


----------

